
Forecasting the US Elections - TekMol
https://projects.economist.com/us-2020-forecast/president
======
JMTQp8lwXL
Surprising they have Florida at 70%-30% odds. Of all the tossup states, I find
it to be... most tossup-y, and consequently, hard to give _any_ candidate a
probability >50%.

